# Need some Furry word help with a mall



## RunningCat (Sep 30, 2011)

I could use some help with names of restaurants, stores, and what notes that someone would find in a real world mall but have Furry names to them. If you could help me it would be very much appreciated. When you come up with a name the real world counterpart would also be nice so that I know how to place them in the story I am writing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Sep 30, 2011)

There's a bar in British Columbia called wolves tavern


----------



## Aden (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm sorry, I'm not quite following you


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 1, 2011)

There's a club in Fort which is called "Pussies' Revue". It has nothing to do with cats and everything to do with naked dancing women


----------



## RunningCat (Oct 1, 2011)

I am thinking like the store "Gab Kids" could be something like "Gab Cubs" or some interrelation of that.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 1, 2011)

RunningCat said:


> I am thinking like the store "Gab Kids" could be something like "Gab Cubs" or some interrelation of that.



Sure, go for it! There's a water park/hotel chain that goes by the name Great Wolf Lodge, complete with wolf mascots and talking cartoon wolves on its advertisements.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 1, 2011)

Toys R Us would obviously be called Bad Dragon, Inc.

No, but seriously, with this you could either go the lazy route and just spray the word 'fur' all over the place, or you could realize that 100% of restaurant/department/whatever store names in the real world don't specifically address the fact that they sell products for humans, and apply that same logic to the 'furry' world.  If the guys who started McDonald's happened to be wolves named McDonald, why change the name?  So if you can find more stores like your example, where maybe they don't use the word 'kid' or, say, 'baby', I guess change those to be consistent, but otherwise I wouldn't worry about it.
The one name I can think of that you might consider changing would be Hooters, just because it'd be ambiguous what it might mean in a world with owl-people.  Maybe just call it The Grand Tetons Restaurant instead.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not quite following you



Furry world versions of human world store names, sort of like the puns you'd find in comics (e.g. "the You Pay Us Store" for the UPS Store), is what I gathered.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh well, if it's for laughs....
...um, I got nothin'.  Well, nothing good, anyway.

Is it for laughs?


----------



## RunningCat (Oct 4, 2011)

Well in this universe where this mall opened Furries (anthropomorphic animals) are small percentage of the world population but in this one city that is part of the US is the one place where Furries out number the Humans this the major Furry city in the US. In the rest of the US Furries are pretty much a second class citizen (if they are even considered that). However this being a Furry city with a Furry mall I was hoping to come up with names that would appeal to the Furries, but reading over several comments I guess it would make sense to keep the same name, especially since I am writing this story so that anyone would understand what is happening in the story.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 4, 2011)

RunningCat said:


> Well in this universe where this mall opened Furries (anthropomorphic animals) are small percentage of the world population but in this one city that is part of the US is the one place where Furries out number the Humans this the major Furry city in the US. In the rest of the US Furries are pretty much a second class citizen (if they are even considered that). However this being a Furry city with a Furry mall I was hoping to come up with names that would appeal to the Furries, but reading over several comments I guess it would make sense to keep the same name, especially since I am writing this story so that anyone would understand what is happening in the story.



So it's like replacing Black people with Furries and setting it in Detroit?

As for humorous suggestions:

The Catphone Warehouse
Phones Fur U
Abercrowbie and Bitch

....I'll think of some more.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 4, 2011)

FurFags, the discount cigarette store.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 4, 2011)

Smelge said:


> FurFags, the discount cigarette store.



Pure brilliance - right there.


----------



## jayhusky (Oct 7, 2011)

I kinda wanted to resist the urge to post this but ah well

Pizza Hut = Pizza Mutt


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 15, 2011)

Ya know, if I lived in a society where the fact that I was a talking snow leopard made me a second class citizen, I probably wouldn't be very thrilled by the idea of shopping at a store who's name makes light of my difference for profit.  Infact, I think it'd piss me off and I'd shop online instead.


----------



## eversleep (Oct 16, 2011)

Stores with a minority in the name?
That's never been done before.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 16, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Stores with a minority in the name?
> That's never been done before.



Oh yeah, brilliant counter-point.  Now, open that store in New York, but make sure you have fire insurance first, because someone will burn it to the ground within a week.

Did you really put any thought into this?


----------



## RunningCat (Oct 28, 2011)

You know I did not really think of any of that with the minority having specially named stores just for them. It does make sense. I was just thinking it would be fun take off real places with out having to use their names, while avoiding any copyright problems, and still leave the reader kind of knowing what stores the two main characters are shopping at in this new Mall.


----------

